
Why Developers Hate Coding Skills Tests (and What You Can Do to Change That) - geoffroberts
https://www.qualified.io/blog/posts/why-developers-hate-coding-skills-tests
======
llamagrazer
This is interesting, I definitely have a few good buddies who can't stand when
a company sends them a HackerRank or Codility test, maybe a platform like this
makes more sense to keep us and hr happy lol

~~~
geoffroberts
It's definitely tough when you feel like you're receiving assessments that
don't really correlate with the work you'll be doing on the job. The more
companies can use language specific testing frameworks and assessments based
on unit tests, the more the assessments will mimic the actual programming
they'll be doing on the job. Better yet, customer assessments can be built
that actually reflect real problems or challenges companies have within their
own code base.

